
A secret Dutch mole aided the U.S.-Israeli Stuxnet cyberattack on Iran - rollulus
https://www.yahoo.com/news/revealed-how-a-secret-dutch-mole-aided-the-us-israeli-stuxnet-cyber-attack-on-iran-160026018.html
======
tdurden
dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20859997](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20859997)

